

MasterCard Wants Programmers to Use Its Payment Technology - m_eiman
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/25/mastercard-wants-programmers-to-use-its-payment-technology/

======
lunaru
Too bad their developer site will most likely spend more time convincing me
about their "solutions" than showing me what it means in code.

If MasterCard wants me to commit to their platform, give me a Rails plugin
(and SDK/plugins for other popular platforms/languages) and show me sample
code. Show me how simple it is. I think this is generally applicable to a lot
of APIs offered by established companies.

In terms of payment APIs active_merchant is the gold standard:
<http://www.activemerchant.org/>. It took me about 20 seconds to be fully
convinced that it was what I wanted to use.

~~~
mildweed
Just like PayPal's site(s). 3 ways to tell me the steps in the processes, each
with different names, but barely a decoder ring for the API.

------
invisible
Why does this NYTimes article not link to the source...?
[http://www.mastercard.com/us/company/en/newsroom/mc_launchin...](http://www.mastercard.com/us/company/en/newsroom/mc_launching_new_open_api_developer_portal.html)

A site showing the benefits are missing currently. You have to email to get
the API - that seems very strange to me. Why not wait until you have something
to show?

